# Project Development using Eclipse and db2



## speedyguy (Nov 14, 2010)

Have taken up an IBM tgmc project as curriculum where m working on virtual classroom system.

One small issue is i dont have a single idea of what and how i go about. we have 2 use eclipse(java with ajax) and db2...

I tried using netbeans to develop gui based forms but dunt know how to deploy it to eclipse. 

Any sort of idea is helpful. I am at very beginning stage with zero knowledge.

Thanks

Enjoy~!


----------



## enjoy (Nov 30, 2010)

I hope this 20 page kick-start guide would be sufficient for you to proceed with Eclipse and DB2.

Kick-start your Java apps, Part 1: Free software, fast development


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 30, 2010)

thanx mate....looks helpful..

Enjoy~!


----------

